# Children and tortoises?



## yillt (Jan 23, 2017)

I am 14. I was 10 when I joined this site. I kept my age secret for almost a year. When I finally felt that people had begun to know me and appreciate me for how I look after my tortoise, not my age,I finally began to speak to people about my age and realised that there are many young members of this site. There have been a few members who state that 'children should not be allowed pets, especially ones that can outlive them!' I see their reasoning and I agree with some aspects of it, but if you consider the fact that all of the young members have joined this forum instead of being on insta gram, Facebook etc... then it shows that they sincerely care for the wellbeing of their pet. I rarely stick to any forums and to have been on this one for almost 4 years is a record for me. Which shows that children can show dedication to their pet and I haven't got 'bored' of Billy. What are your views on teens/children owning tortoises?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jan 23, 2017)

...Wise beyond your years....


----------



## Gillian M (Jan 23, 2017)

An interesting topic @yillt and I personally believe you've been taking good care of your tort.

I, for example am much older than you are, I'd never dealt wit animals, never had a pet until I got Oli (my beloved Greek tort). I do not think that age is the issue. I think it's your really and truly wanting the pet or not. Know what I mean?


----------



## dmmj (Jan 23, 2017)

it really depends on the child if the child has a history of getting bored with things a tortoise is probably not the best idea.


----------



## Gillian M (Jan 23, 2017)

ZEROPILOT said:


> ...Wise beyond your years....


Definitely so.


----------



## yillt (Jan 23, 2017)

Gillian Moore said:


> An interesting topic @yillt and I personally believe you've been taking good care of your tort.
> 
> I, for example am much older than you are, I'd never dealt wit animals, never had a pet until I got Oli (my beloved Greek tort). I do not think that age is the issue. I think it's your really and truly wanting the pet or not. Know what I mean?


I certainly know you mean. I certainly , really and truly want Billy.


----------



## yillt (Jan 23, 2017)

dmmj said:


> it really depends on the child if the child has a history of getting bored with things a tortoise is probably not the best idea.


I definitely agree.


----------



## Gillian M (Jan 23, 2017)

yillt said:


> I certainly know you mean. I certainly , really and truly want Billy.


I can tell you want your tort. I didn't mean you personally, alright? Hope you didn't take my words personal.


----------



## yillt (Jan 23, 2017)

Gillian Moore said:


> I can tell you want your tort. I didn't mean you personally, alright? Hope you didn't take my words personal.


Sorry, I meant to say 'I certainly know what you mean.' I do understand and definitely didn't take your words personally. I agree completely.


----------



## wellington (Jan 23, 2017)

I think like what dmmj said. If they normally get bored with things quickly, then most pets aren't for them. However, if the child is totally opposite of that, then I think any pet is good for them as long as the adult realizes that they too need to be responsible for the animal as much as the child. After all, kids will still be kids and for those moments the animal shouldn't suffer for it. I think a responsible alert attentive parent can tell pretty early on if their child is a responsible pet owner. I think my problem is more about parents that don't take the responsibility to make sure the animal is being properly taken care of.


----------



## saginawhxc (Jan 23, 2017)

It's an interesting topic. As someone who has three children older than you and two younger I want to start off by saying your dedication to your tortoise is something I could never see my children doing. So kudos to you.

On the surface I don't have a problem with someone your age owning something like a tortoise, but as someone who takes care of a bearded dragon that a nine year old wanted more than anything in the world I generally caution parents and/or young people to never ever get any pet that the parent isn't willing to step in and take over if necessary. Once again that obviously isn't the case with you, so once again good job.

Here is another angle though. At fourteen you seem extremely sharp and mature for your age, but at fourteen you likely have very little clue who you will be just a few years down the road. Our teenage years and twenties are periods of rapid life changes and emotional growth. We never know where the future will take us, but never is that more true than our volatile teen years.

Just last year I adopted a red foot from a girl two months in to her first year of college, she couldn't keep it in her dorm and her parents said it had to go. She seemed close to crying when I picked it up.

All cautionary nonsense aside though, don't worry about your age. Be proud that you are as awesome as you are at that age. For the record I don't care one bit. In my opinion you are simply a fellow tortoise keeping peer.


----------



## yillt (Jan 23, 2017)

saginawhxc said:


> It's an interesting topic. As someone who has three children older than you and two younger I want to start off by saying your dedication to your tortoise is something I could never see my children doing. So kudos to you.
> 
> On the surface I don't have a problem with someone your age owning something like a tortoise, but as someone who takes care of a bearded dragon that a nine year old wanted more than anything in the world I generally caution parents and/or young people to never ever get any pet that the parent isn't willing to step in and take over if necessary. Once again that obviously isn't the case with you, so once again good job.
> 
> ...


It's so nice to hear that. I don't know where I will go for certain in the future, but my no. 1 dream is to become a vet and at the moment, that is where I hope to be in 10 years. If I couldn't ever take care of Billy for a few months of years, my mum would certainly be able to, which I'm very grateful for.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 23, 2017)

There are just so many outside interests that seem to take our younger members away from us. Take for example @russian/sulcata/tortoise - Nick. He was on here all the time when he first found us, but in a couple years it was easy for us to see that 'girls' had entered his sphere of interest. Oh yes, he still has his tortoises and his interest in them, but we only get an every so often picture from him and never any conversation any more. 

And that seems to be the way with most of our younger members. So good for you, Bella, for sticking with us. Because there's always something new to learn, and here on the Forum, because we have so very many member world wide, we get that new, cutting edge info and share it with our members.


----------



## saginawhxc (Jan 23, 2017)

Girls seem to be the downfall of many teenage boys...

Been there done that myself.


----------



## cmacusa3 (Jan 23, 2017)

saginawhxc said:


> Girls seem to be the downfall of many teenage boys...
> 
> Been there done that myself.


I agree my kids are at the stage now where the torts and turtles aren't so cool or important. My boy is driving and girls are now the focus, my daughter is almost 15 and she's not into them as much either. Both are very knowledgeable about them so maybe they will get back in to them at an older age. 

@yillt keep the love and passion for torts, I thinks it's awesome how you feel and all the knowledge you have gained thus far.


----------



## MPRC (Jan 23, 2017)

I got my first pet at 5, it was a treefrog. From there I had several and always had a love of reptiles. My first leopard gecko lived for 17 years. I was that quiet introverted kid whose best friend in high school was a 13lb iguana. 

My pets have had a big effect on my adult life. I pay more for rent because I need the space. I pay more for power as the pets needs heat. I can't take off for weeks on end because I would need a house sitter, etc. If I wanted to go to college I couldn't have lived in the dorms. Etc. 

These are all things young people should consider before buying a tortoise. I got mine as I was closing on buying a house - with room and a yard for them and that fell through and now i'm struggling to find a suitable accommodation for them and myself in a decent price range.


----------



## yillt (Jan 26, 2017)

@yillt keep the love and passion for torts, I thinks it's awesome how you feel and all the knowledge you have gained thus far.[/QUOTE]
I certainly will, they are a wonderful animal which I hope to be with my whole life.


----------



## Tom (Jan 26, 2017)

saginawhxc said:


> Girls seem to be the downfall of many teenage boys...
> 
> Been there done that myself.



Downfall???!

They were my "up-lift". Literally saved my life. No joke.


----------



## Polly (Jan 26, 2017)

I think pets are very good for children, young people, families, single and paired adults.
Children who have contact with animals learn so much about compassion and life. 
Technically Buddy is my 9 year old son's tortoise. Previously we had not even considered keeping reptiles, although over the years we have successfully had cats, rabbits, hamsters birds and fish. We still have cats and fish and my son does take part in caring for them, but we are under no illusion that he can take full responsibility for them and only after we had done our homework did we agree to take on such a long lived animal. 
We know and accept the responsibility for Buddy falls to us as the adults and as our son grows up and explores the world, leaving the family home and probably for a time not be in a position to care for his pet. We know though that he will return to the responsibility as he then settles into his adult life with the childhood pet who has grown up with him.
I hope as he grows into his teenage years he will have the same attitude to the pet he craved that you clearly have and like you will learn as much as he can to care for his pet as you have done. In the the lifetime of a cared for tortoise, the college or travelling years are very short and the rewards of knowing you can care for another are great.
thanks for sharing your experience yillt. I'm sure you will make a great vet!


----------



## Tom (Jan 26, 2017)

Yvonne G said:


> There are just so many outside interests that seem to take our younger members away from us. Take for example @russian/sulcata/tortoise - Nick. He was on here all the time when he first found us, but in a couple years it was easy for us to see that 'girls' had entered his sphere of interest. Oh yes, he still has his tortoises and his interest in them, but we only get an every so often picture from him and never any conversation any more.



This is similar to what I went through.

I got my first box turtle at age 7. I cared for it and loved it until about the age of 17. I temporarily lost interest while going through a really hard time in life in a really hard area of the world. Frankly at that stage in my life surviving to the next day was a challenge. I still loved my turtle, but I felt the right thing to do was give it away to someone who really wanted it and would give it the attention and care that it needed and deserved. Impulsively, I gave Tommy turtle to a 10 year old who was a family friend. After about 15 years I decided to try and get Tommy back, but we've lost touch with those people and it seems that Tommy is gone forever. This will remain one of my biggest regrets of my childhood.

To the original question: All kids are different. A few bad apples spoil the bunch, even though some kids are quite capable of responsibility and dedication.


----------



## GingerLove (Jan 26, 2017)

I would say most kids get bored or move on in life (or grow up and get married like my siblings) so they can't handle the animal anymore. But then every now and again, one comes along who's committed. Way to go @yillt ! I hope you'll always be with your little buddy . I know I got my tortoise at a very transitional time in my life (maybe not the smartest idea) but I've still got her and I am confident that I will have her until she dies (or I do!!). I'm sure that with your type of commitment, you'll be able to keep your tortoise with you even during transitional times.


----------



## RosieTortoise (Jan 27, 2017)

yillt said:


> I am 14. I was 10 when I joined this site. I kept my age secret for almost a year. When I finally felt that people had begun to know me and appreciate me for how I look after my tortoise, not my age,I finally began to speak to people about my age and realised that there are many young members of this site. There have been a few members who state that 'children should not be allowed pets, especially ones that can outlive them!' I see their reasoning and I agree with some aspects of it, but if you consider the fact that all of the young members have joined this forum instead of being on insta gram, Facebook etc... then it shows that they sincerely care for the wellbeing of their pet. I rarely stick to any forums and to have been on this one for almost 4 years is a record for me. Which shows that children can show dedication to their pet and I haven't got 'bored' of Billy. What are your views on teens/children owning tortoises?


It really depends on the child. I work at a pet store. I take the time to get to know the family purchasing the animal to see if I can get a feel for how they will care for the animal and how long they will likely have it. Kids that just want a pet NOW, I usually recommend something that wont live long (hamster) and that will give them great joy for the time that they are able to dedicate to the animal. I also make it very clear what is required for the animal and send them home with lots of environmental enrichment goodies. (Sometimes I just go with what I can tell the parents will enjoy caring for, often they end up caring for the animal anyway. And often they fall in love with the animal after having it for a little bit.  ) But, I can tell when a child is truly excited and will dedicate their time and energy to caring for the animal. These kids often come back to the store and tell me all about the pet that I sold them and tell me how he/she is doing. I love to talk to these kids and I am proud of them for taking the time and energy to truly care for an animal. It shows that they are very mature and have great empathy. I actually know a 16 year old that has been breeding and caring for fish and a variety of animals for a long time. He is a wonderful animal caretaker and a great kid. I really feel that it depends on the person. I commend you for being so good to Billy and staying with the hobby, your tortoise will give you great joy for many years to come.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jan 27, 2017)

I have had the pleasure of meeting several responsible, intelligent teenagers on this forum who are happy to learn, teach and share their experiences like any other member.
I have the privilege of being able to call one or two of them my friends. They are treated with the same respect and kindness as anyone else.
Some children make excellent tortoise keepers. Some lose interest and become a danger to their pets. Some think they know best and won't listen to advice. 
Same as adults.


----------



## TheSulcata (Feb 8, 2017)

yillt said:


> I am 14. I was 10 when I joined this site. I kept my age secret for almost a year. When I finally felt that people had begun to know me and appreciate me for how I look after my tortoise, not my age,I finally began to speak to people about my age and realised that there are many young members of this site. There have been a few members who state that 'children should not be allowed pets, especially ones that can outlive them!' I see their reasoning and I agree with some aspects of it, but if you consider the fact that all of the young members have joined this forum instead of being on insta gram, Facebook etc... then it shows that they sincerely care for the wellbeing of their pet. I rarely stick to any forums and to have been on this one for almost 4 years is a record for me. Which shows that children can show dedication to their pet and I haven't got 'bored' of Billy. What are your views on teens/children owning tortoises?


I am also 14, and just joined this forum 6 or so months ago. I do believe I will be on this forum for the rest of my tortoise career. I really do love my sulcatas, and intend to keep them for as long as I (or they) live. Thx for starting this topic!


----------



## TammyJ (Feb 10, 2017)

I am now 68, and have kept animals of one kind or another all my life. When my sons were around 8 and 11, they convinced me to get them a baby green iguana. Then another one. Now, many years later, I am the sole caretaker of 2 adult male green iguanas who will be cared for by me until I die or they do.


----------



## Carson (Feb 12, 2017)

yillt said:


> I am 14. I was 10 when I joined this site. I kept my age secret for almost a year. When I finally felt that people had begun to know me and appreciate me for how I look after my tortoise, not my age,I finally began to speak to people about my age and realised that there are many young members of this site. There have been a few members who state that 'children should not be allowed pets, especially ones that can outlive them!' I see their reasoning and I agree with some aspects of it, but if you consider the fact that all of the young members have joined this forum instead of being on insta gram, Facebook etc... then it shows that they sincerely care for the wellbeing of their pet. I rarely stick to any forums and to have been on this one for almost 4 years is a record for me. Which shows that children can show dedication to their pet and I haven't got 'bored' of Billy. What are your views on teens/children owning tortoises?




I can agree with this in some ways. I am 15 and I just joined. My stepdad won't allow me to purchase a tortoise, because I haven't really showed dedication to any other of my pets. I think I have finally found a pet that I am truly fascinated in, and that is a tortoise. If only my step dad could see my search history, because all he would see is thousands of websites about tortoises, and how to care for them. There are so many stereotypes about teenagers, but some of us teenagers are different and we aren't like the rest. I am really glad that I have found tortoise forum, it is a great community, and it makes me happy to see everyone helping others. It is a community that brings people together which is something that we need in this divided world.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Feb 12, 2017)

Looking back some 48 years or so, I got my first tortoise. I'm guessing at the age part, I'm 55 now and I got it when in 7th grade. Prior to that I had already had plenty of reptiles as pets. I had a way cool mom that saw she had a son that could and would except the responsibility. That hankering is still strong with me to this day. Heckfire, one evening my mom came home to find a pet caiman in the spare bathtub! I didn't get to keep it, she sent me back to the pet store with a note scolding them for selling a caiman to a second grader and told them to trade it for a gophersnake and cage. I'll write more later. 
I think here that important part is to know your kid, and be willing to learn with them as they learn themselves.


----------



## Carson (Feb 13, 2017)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Looking back some 48 years or so, I got my first tortoise. I'm guessing at the age part, I'm 55 now and I got it when in 7th grade. Prior to that I had already had plenty of reptiles as pets. I had a way cool mom that saw she had a son that could and would except the responsibility. That hankering is still strong with me to this day. Heckfire, one evening my mom came home to find a pet caiman in the spare bathtub! I didn't get to keep it, she sent me back to the pet store with a note scolding them for selling a caiman to a second grader and told them to trade it for a gophersnake and cage. I'll write more later.
> I think here that important part is to know your kid, and be willing to learn with them as they learn themselves.



Very true. My mom is the same way but not my step dad, he believes that you can't get something if someone else can't, my stepsister isn't allowed to get a fish and so I guess that means that I can't get a tortoise, even though I am 15 and my stepsister is 12.


----------



## majxmom (Feb 13, 2017)

I was five years old when my dad brought Barstow home for me. I'm 58 and we still have him. We already had a dog, and I had to help clean up and care for him, so I was used to a more demanding pet already. My parents were pet lovers and they always made sure the kids were caring for their pets correctly. I think pets help children learn responsibilities, but the parents have check daily to make sure the animal is kept in good conditions. Many of my friends growing up had animals that lived fairly short lives or suffered unnecessary tragedies because no one made sure that they kept their animals well-cared for, safe and secure. All of our pets were long-lived so I think my parents found the right balance of checking up yet leaving the chores to us. 

A CDT is pretty low maintenance. Reading some of the posts from people who have other breeds of tortoises, I would say that many of those breeds should not be given to children because they are challenging for adults to manage. But overall, I think a tortoise is a fine pet for children that can be trusted not to sit on it, tap it insistently, or leave a gate open.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## Jrob (Feb 16, 2017)

I have been an animal lover my entire life especially dogs, cats and reptiles. I kept many lizards as an adult, but I have gone back to my first love, tortoises.

I have 4 kids and my youngest has the same zeal for pets as me. Maybe, she will become a vet or in some other way make a difference for tortoises and other animals.


----------



## Crazy Tortoise (Feb 16, 2017)

I think its great because when I was 8 I took on the responsibility of a Oscar and he is still with me today comming on to his 11 b-day, it Just takes a little bit of courage and some studying for a kid to become an expert


----------



## JoesMum (Feb 17, 2017)

We've had Joe since my husband's 7th birthday in 1970!

I don't say children shouldn't have tortoise, but there are factors that must be considered by anyone getting a tortoise. 

My take on this @yllit:

- Do you have the space, time and money to care for this animal? Let's face it, there's more to care than a patch of grass and a few lettuces. 

- What will you do when you go away on vacation? Do you have trusted family or neighbours that you can rely on? Torts don't travel well and they can't be put in kennels like a dog. 

- If you are planning to go to college, where you probably can't take your pet, will your family be prepared to take on care of your pet? Care may have to continue after you graduate until you can get a suitable home (that took us 5 years post-graduation!)

- If you're a parent buying a pet for a very young child, stop kidding yourself that anyone other than yourself is responsible for caring for it. Torts are not cuddly, they are happiest with 4 feet on the ground; chances are your child won't keep interest in it 24/7/365. 

- If you're an older child wanting a pet, have a full and frank discussion with your family. Show you have done your research and know the costs, the difficulties and the limitations as well as the nice bits. 

- Like it or not, the fact that a tort will live for at least 50 years with correct care is a big factor. Your life will change many times during your pet's life. Unlike the decision to start a family, where you can have reasonable expectations that the child will grow up and leave home eventually, you cannot have the same expectations of your tort. That pet will be with you at your home for life. It does have to be considered. 

It is a big undertaking even as a mature person who has lived in the same home for the last 20 years with a tort that largely looks after himself these days. 

When we were at university and subsequently moving rented home every 12 months, it was just as well my now in-laws were able to continue care of Joe.


----------



## counting (Apr 18, 2017)

I'm going to put this out there re. Kids and pets. When I was in elementary school a feral cat showed up on our doorstep. Flea ridden, starving little thing and wild. She bonded to me and I was an awkward kid who related more to animals than people. I was more often than not outside covered in mud with a collection of toads and salamanders I made pets of. Anyway, the cat became mine. Had her through difficult times. There's pictures of her getting her teeth brushed by me at night and sleeping on my chest. As a teenager I dated and became a little more self involved and certainly my attention wasn't what it once was. I went to college and got a 2 year degree. I dated, broke up. Moved 4 times. Got married. I've got 3 little boys aged 3.5, 2 and 4 months. Sleeping beside me is my cat. She's 19 years old. Her health isn't what it used to be. But she's given me 18 good years of her life and I've owed it to her to keep the promise I made when I adopted her. 

Don't doubt the dedication of children. Their interests might pull them away for a time but I think in the end if the bond is there, it can be for a lifetime.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Apr 18, 2017)

'Nough said, yes?


----------



## mike taylor (Apr 18, 2017)

Good point Ken. All my boys know about reptiles because they've always been around them . If anyone has met my boys they can tell you . They love them . I went out to Kelly's with two of them now 16 and 14 an you couldn't keep the away from helping . Pets as children I thinks it's important part of growing up .


----------



## TammyJ (Apr 19, 2017)

counting said:


> I'm going to put this out there re. Kids and pets. When I was in elementary school a feral cat showed up on our doorstep. Flea ridden, starving little thing and wild. She bonded to me and I was an awkward kid who related more to animals than people. I was more often than not outside covered in mud with a collection of toads and salamanders I made pets of. Anyway, the cat became mine. Had her through difficult times. There's pictures of her getting her teeth brushed by me at night and sleeping on my chest. As a teenager I dated and became a little more self involved and certainly my attention wasn't what it once was. I went to college and got a 2 year degree. I dated, broke up. Moved 4 times. Got married. I've got 3 little boys aged 3.5, 2 and 4 months. Sleeping beside me is my cat. She's 19 years old. Her health isn't what it used to be. But she's given me 18 good years of her life and I've owed it to her to keep the promise I made when I adopted her.
> 
> Don't doubt the dedication of children. Their interests might pull them away for a time but I think in the end if the bond is there, it can be for a lifetime.


This is really great! Thank you.


----------



## Stuart S. (Apr 19, 2017)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> 'Nough said, yes?
> View attachment 205202



That's how it started for me. I wouldn't want my daughter raised any other way.


----------



## Taylor T. (Apr 20, 2017)

I believe that I am in very similar situation as @yilt. I am 13 years old, have just one tortoise that I have had for almost three years I love him dearly, and wish to keep him for as long as he, or I live.


----------



## Faygen (Dec 8, 2017)

N


----------

